# Custom Surf Rod Builder in NC



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello all. I am trying to locate a reputable custom rod builder in NC to build a surf rod. Any suggestions, web sites, names would be appreciated. I did use the search function and did not find anything recent.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Carolina Cast Pro rods come highly recommended and you can ask Tommy anything about them.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Tommy is great guy but does not build rods..what part of NC??...There are some good buiders in Salisbury. Nags Head.to name a few...go to the NERBS p age on FB and post ..


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm am near Wilmington. I talked to Tommy at CCP and he said he can recommend a few builders. I will check out the NERBS page tonight thanks.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

http://www.hatterasjack.com/


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

E.P.'s Custom Rod & Reel 
Rod repair, custom rods, reel service, microwave conversions, rod building classes. 
[email protected] 
7002 Forest Court 
Goldsboro , NC , 27530 
Phone: 919-739-0158, 919-738-1019 
EP is a great builder


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks all. Some good info here.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Tacpayne built mine and has built many for others on this board and the rod turned out wonderful.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Found a builder! Thanks all for suggestions. I went with EP's Custom Rods out of Goldsboro NC. I'll post more when I get it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That's what I get for building lately and laying off the computer. I am finishing up a few I will be delivering to Wilmington soon. Oh well. LOL


----------

